# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  فارسی سازی منوهای نرم افزار

## mohsenaria

دوستان عزیز سلام،
من میخام منوهای برنامه Swish Max 2006 رو فارسی کنم با Resource hacker امتحان کردم ولی نشد :متفکر:  :گریه:  میگه فایلی که انتخاب کردی کمپرس شده. :عصبانی:  :ناراحت:  برنامه دیگه ای سراغ دارید که بتونم این کارو انجام بدم؟

از عزیزانی که پاسخ میدن کمال تشکر رو دارم. :لبخند: 
موفق و پیروز باشید. :قلب:

----------


## Securebit

فایلی که میفرمایید پروتکت و توسط قفل محافظت شده برای تغییر در منوهای برنامه فایل باید آنپک شود.

----------


## mohsenaria

خب چطوری آنپک کنم؟

----------


## Securebit

باید اول نوع پروتکتور رو مشخص کنید که برنامه با کدام پروتکتور پروتکت شده بعد با آنپکر همان پروتکتور آنپک کنید اگر آنپکر نداشته باشد باید دستی آنپک کنید.

----------


## mohsenaria

پست رو که پاک کردی، لااقل جواب رو بگو :متعجب:

----------


## یوسف زالی

یه نسخه برام بذار ببینم میشه کاریش کرد یا نه.
فقط exe ها!!
 :چشمک:

----------


## یوسف زالی

برنامه رو دیدم.
یه برنامه نوشته بودم که بدون آنپک ، متنهای فایلهای پک شده بعضی از پکرها رو میشد دست زد.
با اون نشد.
باید آنپک کنیش:
http://dc94.4shared.com/download/fPJ...30108-5853cc06
اما ollydbg و lordpe و این چیزا رو هم باید داشته باشی.
متاسفانه اونقدری وقت ندارم که خودم این کارو کنم اما اینجایی که گفتم یه عرب کامل روششو توضیح داده.
موفق باشی.

----------


## یوسف زالی

در ضمن واسه فهمیدن اینکه با چی پک شده می تونی section هاشو ببینی.
header -> section header

با برنامه exescope این کارو کن.

----------


## gholami146

ابتدا فایل رو انپک کنید سپس با استفاده از برنامه مولتی لایزر منو ها و اعلانات برنامه رو فارسی کنید
موفق باشید
WWW.Multico.ir

----------

